# Help Overwhelmed Newbie



## readthebook (Dec 15, 2011)

We are getting a hedgehog in a few weeks. My son has been researching them for months. He has searched online and checked books out from the library, and I thought we had all the bases covered. Then I found this forum and now I feel like a lot of what we read was not true and frankly I'm overwhelmed! I've read so many different threads here and people have varying opinions on things and right now I feel like a deer in the headlights. 

1) Housing; we had read that a tupperware container was best because you should avoid wire cages due to their feet; the majority of people on here seem to like cages made out of the wire storage bins. 

2) Housing: with the bins, many people refer to "liners" -- what kind of liner?

3) Housing: I was told that a hermit crab light under the cage is adequate, but that is not what I'm reading here; Are the light and heat two separate issues? What is the preferable setup if we use a storage bin cage?

3) Housing: If you use a storage bin cage, several people have different levels; I thought hedgies were supposed to be kept on one level because they didn't like going up and down because they have no depth perception?

4) Are there basic setup directions for a storage bin cage? 

5) The hedgie will be weaned on a water bottle, so I assume we should continue with the water bottle? Is there a certain size hedgies need? 

6) If I put a liner and fleece on the bottom of the cage I don't need to use any type cat litter in the actual cage?

7) What do you use for a "litter box"?

8) Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light is a good option to feed? 

9) Wheel- is there a particular size the wheel should be? 

Thanks for your help, I feel like I keep searching threads and finding new things I didn't know about and I want to give our hedgie the best start possible.................... thank you.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Loads of questions. You've found the right place to ask them.  I'll try and answer some of them for yah- other more experience members may have more detailed answers.

1: I keep Brillo in a wired cage with a bin bottom. The main thing to keep in mind is that it is at least 2 sq. ft. of floor space, no wire flooring and has some sort of lid to prevent your hedgie from escaping. I keep the cage on a dresser as floors can be drafty. The cage is similar to this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4470998

2: Instead of using CareFresh or Yeserdays News (two types of hedgie safe bedding) I use fleece liners. They are an investment initially, but you save in the long run. I take a piece of fleece twice the length of the cage and put it down folded (so there are two layers). The fleece just needs to be changed every 2-7 days (depending on the hedgie). I change mine every three or four days- it depends how big of a party Brillo had. :lol:

3: A light and heating system need to be used independently of each other. Hedgehogs are nocturnal and most will not come out if there is any sort of light. I currently have a lamp that I keep on from 9am until 9pm. A lot of people have timers set, but I am home during these times so I just turn it on and off myself. Also, the heating set up can get a little complicated. I suggest you visit this forum for more information:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

If you do have a second level it is completely enclosed so that the hedgie can't accidentally tumble off the edge. Most people install chloroplast walls to prevent hedgehogs from falling on ramps or raised levels.

4: I'm not super familiar with storage bin cages- so I'll let someone more experienced answer this. 

5: Water bottles are not the greatest for hedgies. One, it's an awkward position for them to get water from. Also, there are a myriad of problems that can result. Their little tongues can get caught in the nozzle and they can chip teeth while biting on the nozzle. The breeder I got Brillo from had him using a bottle. When I took him home I put a water dish and water bottle in his cage (in case he didn't understand the dish). He never touched the bottle and has never had a problem with the dish- just make sure it's heavy enough for them not to tip it over.

6: Cat litter should not be used as bedding. A fleece liner will work perfectly for lining the bottom of their cage.

7: Brillo has refused to be litter trained. :roll: I have found that if I lay paper towel down around his wheel this catches 99% of his poo and pee. All hedgies will go on their wheel- so be prepared to scrap poo off the wheel every morning. 

8: That is a good brand, but you might want to try and add a couple of other brands to the mix. I personally use Chicken Soup, Blue Buffalo Weight Control and Royal Canin Kitten. Brillo is extremely active so I have him on a higher fat and protein diet so he doesn't lose weight. Both the Blue Buffalo and Royal Canin Kitten have smaller kibble sizes which might be better than the Chicken Soup for a baby hedgie. 

9: The only wheel that is hedgie safe and be bought at a retailer is the Comfort Wheel. I currently have the 12 inch. When I first brought Brillo home he looked way too small for it- but he has grown in to it. The wheel is really loud and a pain to clean- so I will be upgrading to a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel after the holidays.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/s ... wheel.html


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Housing: You can use a bin or you can use a C&C cage or a rabbit cage of some sort or a ferret cage. Either way no wire for the feet. And make sure it's not climbable. And all ramps and lofts are enclosed. 
Liners: In general we always recommend liners no matter what housing. Fleece liners. :3
Lighting: You can use a desk lamp if thats easiest. Either way it needs to be on a 12-14 hour light schedule. And in no way connected to the heating.
Heating: You can use space heaters or a CHE set up. Either way it needs to be 75 degrees at all times in the cage. 
Storage bin levels: I can't see how you can put levels in a storage bin. But with the other cages some will use a second level some wont. Either way like stated above make sure that they are enclosed because yes they do have bad depth perception and will fall and hurt themselves. 
Storage bin design: Check out our cage set up examples picture thread. Should help give you some ideas. Just make sure you drill TONS of holes for air and I recommend cutting out two squares on the top for not only ventilation but you put metal gridding/mesh there to place the CHE on safely. 
Water: NO WATER BOTTLES sorry for the caps but they SUCK. They chip there teeth and can cause back issues cause it's an unnatural drinking position. 
Cat litter: The only cat litter you would need is for the litter box (usually placed under the wheel). That cat litter should be a product like yesterdays news. No clumping or clay products. They get stuck to genitals and it's nasty. 
Food: Yup chicken soup is great. I also mixed in blue buffalo with mine. But don't forget get some of whatever the breeder is feeding so you can slowly change as not to upset the stomach. And only introduce one food at a time.
Wheel: 12in. No smaller. Larry makes the best wheels. :3


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

1) They need cages with a solid base. A lot of people use Cube and Coroplast cages. The storage cubes are lined with coroplast (corrugated plastic) or something similar.. They need at least 2 sq ft of space after all their things are put in, so around 4 sq ft of cage space total is decent. But larger the better!

2) Liners are usually fleece liners as they don't fray. Loose threads (and hair) can get tangled in hedgie feet. There been instances where hedgie feet/legs had to be amputated cause a loosethread cut off blood circulation. Some people also make liners with an absorbent centre so pee/spilled water can be soaked up easily.

3) I'm not sure what you mean by a hermit crab light (I persoanlly own 3)..If you mean a heat lamp, then a Ceramic Heat Emitter is what is recommended here. You'll need a thermostat to monitor the temperature range though.Some hedgehogs get irritated with red light from infrared heat lamps and won't come out at night. Hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of lighting, so a normal table light on a timer works well.

3 again) Some hedgies take to having lofts, some don't. if you want to set up a 2nd level or higher, you need to make sure the ramp is fully enclosed and there's no way for the hedgehog to fall out of the higher floor

4) Here's a link from the main site on good cages : http://hedgehogcentral.com/cage.shtml
And there's also a cage set up example thread here: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860
You should be able to get some good ideas from them 

5) People here don't usually recommend water bottles, but some manage to use them with no problem with their hedgehogs. There's been instances where a hedgie's teeth gets chipped from the bottle or their tongue gets caught or cut. Some also say the position for them to use a water bottle isn't natural.. You can keep the bottle for a while and have a water dish in the cage as well, just to see what the hedgehog takes to better.

6) A lot of people just use liners and paper towels in the areas like under the wheel to catch pee and poop. Some do have litter pans filled with litter like carefresh or non-clumping,non clay cat litter though.. Litter training can be hit and miss depending on the hedgehog

7) Some people use paper towels, other suggestions are a pie dish, plastic container etc. Just make sure it's not too high so the hedgie can still climb in or out.

8) Chicken soup for cat lover's is definitely one of the well recommended ones on here but make sure to wean the hedgie into new foods slowly. Here's a thread discussing dry cat food: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

9) I think 12" is a good size for a wheel. Avoid silent spinners though, there are small slits in the wheel that can catch hedgie toes or nails. Same goes for mesh wheels etc. Here's a link of wheel product review: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14938
LarryT's bucket wheels are well recommended on here as well!

Hope this helps! I'm sure someone will be along soon with more advice


----------



## readthebook (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to help me. I'm sorry, you've probably answered these questions a thousand times. We may use those storage unit bins to make a cage because my son would like that. When you say coroplast, you mean put those in the bottom of whatever cage you make, right? Those are the corrugated sheets of plastic you purchase at places like Home Depot? Ok, I'll nix the bottle and get a little dish for water. What height should a litter box be to make it easy for them to get in and out? When you say "che setup" is that something you can purchase as a set or are you referring to the different lamps, etc you put together for them? Thank you!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

readthebook said:


> Thank you for taking the time to help me. I'm sorry, you've probably answered these questions a thousand times. We may use those storage unit bins to make a cage because my son would like that. When you say coroplast, you mean put those in the bottom of whatever cage you make, right? Those are the corrugated sheets of plastic you purchase at places like Home Depot? Ok, I'll nix the bottle and get a little dish for water. What height should a litter box be to make it easy for them to get in and out? When you say "che setup" is that something you can purchase as a set or are you referring to the different lamps, etc you put together for them? Thank you!


For a storage bin you don't need the coroplast. 
Che is a dome light and chromatic heat emitter. You need to buy them individually most of the time. Check amazon. They usually have the best price. In store it will run you double.


----------



## readthebook (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I'm using the incorrect terminology -- I mean we'd make one out of the wire crates, so then we would need the coroplast, right?


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah if you're gonna make it out of wire storage cubes then you'll need coroplast..or something along those lines. Some suggestions for coroplast alternatives are vinyl sheet or place mats from dollarstores

you'll want to consider putting chloroplast on the sides as well, some hedgies like to climb and can escape if the sides aren't high enough


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

raerysdyk said:


> 7: Brillo has refused to be litter trained. :roll: I have found that if I lay paper towel down around his wheel this catches 99% of his poo and pee. All hedgies will go on their wheel- so be prepared to scrap poo off the wheel every morning.


Paper towel. Stock up on looooots of paper towel. Just to clean the pooercise wheel that also gets drenched in lots o pee. What is up with these hedgehogs that they can't like get off the wheel for a few moments to do their business in the litter pan??? Sheesh! I guess once you get a good jog on, it's hard to break that rhythm?


----------



## readthebook (Dec 15, 2011)

ha! "a good jog on".... thanks again to everyone for their help. Someone just posted a thread about what equipment to order from amazon for the che setup, so if that looks correct to everyone we'll just copy what they are getting. I have another question that I'm embarrassed to ask BUT - people have said to have a light with a timer.... am I doing this to keep the hedgie up during the day? Am I trying to change their sleep cycle or just help their natural sleep cycle?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, that's a good question! The light being on is to help keep them on a natural summer cycle, so they don't think it's winter and attempt to hibernate. If the light's on, they equate that with daytime, and know it's sleeping time. Sometimes some hedgies will get confused, or just not care and will come out during the day to grab a bite to eat, but it depends on the hedgie.


----------



## Pyretta_Blaze (Nov 15, 2011)

Too bad we can't trick them into thinking daytime is nighttime and nighttime is daytime.... I would like to see Quiltin hanging out more often.


----------



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

readthebook said:


> ha! "a good jog on".... thanks again to everyone for their help. Someone just posted a thread about what equipment to order from amazon for the che setup, so if that looks correct to everyone we'll just copy what they are getting. I have another question that I'm embarrassed to ask BUT - people have said to have a light with a timer.... am I doing this to keep the hedgie up during the day? Am I trying to change their sleep cycle or just help their natural sleep cycle?


I'm a new hedgehog owner myself, and have been reading through these forums pretty much nonstop since I got little Tiki--this is an absolutely FANTASTIC source of information. But anyways, a light timer is not meant to change your hedgie's natural sleep cycle (which is really bad for your hedgehog- it can be detrimental to their immune system and make hibernation more likely), it's meant to keep your hedgie ON his/her natural sleep cycle. Hedgehogs ARE nocturnal animals so most people have their lights turn on around 8, 9 in the morning, telling the hedgehog that it's time to go to sleep, and then shut off at 8 or 9 at night, telling the hedgehog that it's time to get up and go.

Hope that helped


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

The lighting should be on during the daytime. Lighting helps convince your hedgie it is NOT time to hibernate. As the length of the days gets shorter it is a signal that winter is coming. Keep your hedgie on 12 - 14 hours of daylight to keep their bodies from hibernating. They will probably never come out in this light and do not need to have any exposure to it. 

Think about it this way, when you wake up other than an alarm clock how do you judge if you've overslept or not? Look outside and go oh its really bright outside, crap I overslept. Your hedgie might wake up in the middle of the day and go oh, its still sleepy time for me!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hedgehogs are nocturnal which means they sleep during the day and are awake all night. You will need a light source during the day on for 12 to 14 hours. The light can be a lamp that is by the cage and it is kept on during the day because it acts like the sun. If the hedgehog knows it is very bright it will think its daytime and therefore it will go to sleep until it gets dark againand then at nighttime when your hedgie will come out again to play because they are most active at night. For Chocolate I have a lamp by his cage that is set on a timer for 7 am until 9 pm at night.


----------

